# Polish Short Face Magpie



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forum and would like to show my imports and their kids...


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOMGhkZEZPbThnSTQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOYWhtb2xYN0xkMDg/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOb1lTNWRrZVRobDQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOYkpGZDlFVkNBeWc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOVWU4elFiLUJEV1k/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAObjhGaFBucThNckk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOMnFVVjV5QUpnNEE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOdjRqVlRmLTdaX00/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOTkhnTWJXYW8ybGc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOLWlXUExqVU5nZkE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOak5sM21Lck1NV2c/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOUTc3VEhEUzg2a28/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOdERIbGluWWluZHM/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOeUZHUUpUSlp5RW8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOaldubjZJRzRyV2c/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAORkJpMGVmRy1PYzA/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOeW1ablZTWFY5TVU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOZ1JVZnJWdkRsODQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOLVlNN1gwVGNVbmc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOVXFmOEJITWltLUU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAObGhIZTBOVUo3RW8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOWDhOWkRuQnBEcEU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOalJnbFRjQ1ZSQW8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14QQibwyGAOX2R0RktLREhRVzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice birds.... I sent you a pm


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes very nice


----------

